# What's Next for Nintendo?



## zoogie (Jul 27, 2015)

That nx logo is really nice.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 27, 2015)

If Miiverse`s new update means something is that Nintendo is going to keep the same as they used to when Iwata was alive. :-/

Restrictions, Amiibo DLC, Gimmicky Bullshit and Underpowered Hardware is what to expect from Nintendo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

I hope Nintendo will take a path similar to that of Microsoft after Phil Spencer took over the Xbox division. I hope for a new president with a new direction, smaller focus on gimmicks and larger focus on games and gamers. Nintendo needs someone who will cause a shift in the company, someone who will change the outlook of its software and hardware division from "Nintendo lives in a bubble" to "Nintendo is a part of a vast and competitive market". Hardware-wise I expect them to at least attempt to surpass the competition, always strive for greatness, even if it comes at the cost of early losses as they can be made up for in software sales and licensing profits. Software-wise I hope to see less small projects that barely qualify as AAA in favour of long-term, large blockbusters like the upcoming Zelda U, more third-party support, even if it costs them to tide the developers over to their camp, and more expansive online functionality in the future, preferably redesigned from the ground up for the upcoming systems. I want them to shake the industry like a huge snow globe, just like they used to in the 8 and 16 bit eras.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> I want to see a more modernized Nintendo going forward.


I think we all wish for this to be a reality.  Great article, @Ryukouki -- there's some really solid points and writing here.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 27, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I think we all wish for this to be a reality.  Great article, @Ryukouki -- there's some really solid points and writing here.



Thank you! I definitely feel like I didn't do Mr. Iwata's passing any justice, and it's a subject I wanted to put time into. I really do appreciate your comments and make sure to look forward to my next piece!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I hope Nintendo will take a path similar to that of Microsoft after Phil Spencer took over the Xbox division. I hope for a new president with a new direction, smaller focus on gimmicks and larger focus on games and gamers. Nintendo needs someone who will cause a shift in the company, someone who will change the outlook of its software and hardware division from "Nintendo lives in a bubble" to "Nintendo is a part of a vast and competitive market". Hardware-wise I expect them to at least attempt to surpass the competition, always strive for greatness, even if it comes at the cost of early losses as they can be made up for in software sales and licensing profits. Software-wise I hope to see less small projects that barely qualify as AAA in favour of long-term, large blockbusters like the upcoming Zelda U, more third-party support, even if it costs them to tide the developers over to their camp, and more expansive online functionality in the future, preferably redesigned from the ground up for the upcoming systems. I want them to shake the industry like a huge snowball, just like they used to in the 8 and 16 bit eras.


Nintendo doesn't have third party support and the only ones buying their home console are just mostly its loyal fans and parents who should`ve given their kids a 3DS instead. So really, Nintendo would have to do a miraculous job to gain back the customers they've lost as well as 3rd party devs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Nintendo doesn't have third party support and the only ones buying their home console are just mostly its loyal fans and parents who should`ve given their kids a 3DS instead. So really, Nintendo would have to do a miraculous job to gain back the customers they've lost as well as 3rd party devs.


I believe they can do it - they have the capital and the experience to shake the industry once more, like they did after the collapse of Atari. If they provide a premium product with great licensing deals, gamers will come and I will be first in queue, and I'm supposedy Foxi4Sony. I want excellence - give me an excellent product and I will appreciate it, no matter who's label it bears.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2015)

I said it once and I'll say it again its a mistake to release the nx before the ps5 it will be a repeat of the wiiu only worse by a ton


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 27, 2015)

Best part is I'm sure we'll line up at their doors anyway, eventually, because Nintendo, LOL.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I believe they can do it - they have the capital and the experience to shake the industry once more, like they did after the collapse of Atari. If they provide a premium product with great licensing deals, gamers will come and I will be first in queue, and I'm supposedy Foxi4Sony. I want excellence - give me an excellent product and I will appreciate it, no matter who's label it bears.


Considering Nintendo`s jumped into the Skylanders ship games will always have content held back until you buy those darn thingies and that's annoying because it should either be complete or just friggin sell it as DLC!

Can't wait for the hackers to come up with a way to acess all that content free of charge for games we've already paid for.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ryukouki said:


> Best part is I'm sure we'll line up at their doors anyway, eventually, because Nintendo, LOL.


Line up? You mean, outside at a local store? ...

I do all my pre-order and new games via online retailers. Much better than waiting in a line.


----------



## Ericzander (Jul 27, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> and with Sony's gigantic reveals of _Final Fantasy VII _and _Shenmue III._


*Snort* "Hey everyone, here's a remake of a game that we haven't started yet.  Get hyped for Final Fantasy VII 2020.  And while your at it, can you fund this game called Shenmue III for us?  I know we're a multi-million dollar company but we're not sure if people want the sequel to one of the best selling games of 2001."  

Now personally, I'm conflicted between which of the two I would prefer to be president.  I do know that if they reach outside of the company to get one, I'll be both shocked and furious.  But at the same time, I'm interested in what could result from their dual-leadership.  Would it be so bad for both Takeda and Miyamoto to run things?  (Obviously with Miyamoto being the figurehead and mascot).  But I'm worried that if he runs it full time, game quality might drop.

I'm also not entirely sure whether or not I want Nintendo to go in a completely different direction.  It's troublesome...



Ryukouki said:


> Honestly, I’m getting a bit tired of the “New”_Super Mario Bros. Line_. *That’s just me though.*


No it isn't brother.  Adding "New" to everything does NOT future-proof it and I can't see why they'd do that from a marketing standpoint.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 27, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Considering Nintendo`s jumped into the Skylanders ship games will always have content held back until you buy those darn thingies and that's annoying because it should either be complete or just friggin sell it as DLC!
> 
> Can't wait for the hackers to come up with a way to acess all that content free of charge for games we've already paid for.
> 
> ...



Fine, fine. For new preorders I usually do them online, but eventually after they go out and sell for a while it's cheaper to buy them in the store, so yeah, I do wait on occasion. ;P


----------



## endoverend (Jul 27, 2015)

Right now, Nintendo is in some kind of limbo state-- they're on life support with a few major releases-- but between now and all the info that will be given "In 2016" I have no idea what's supposed to keep them going.ext year, we're supposed to have new star fox, new zelda, and a new console. Nintendo will be a drag for the next year or so, but they have a lot of stuff lined up for later.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2015)

Future is full of surprises. Who knows what is coming?


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 27, 2015)

The way I see it, until younger, innovative minds can outweigh all the old grumpy Japanese men that have been on the board since the 50's, they're not going to change anytime soon. 

Interestingly enough, when Dan Adleman, ex Nintendo of America exec, left the company, he actually commented on how hard it was for any ideas to get past the elder higher ups, because they tend to veto anything that goes against tradition. 

He basically flat out said that they have no concept of modern gaming because the second anyone has an idea that could be, "too bold," they veto it immediately. 

Nintendo has to fucking take a risk again if they hope to achieve anything.

I know you mentioned it in the article, but it just amazes me that they can't just get past their ways and take a damn risk. 

I guess I just don't understand Japanese culture enough. 

Maybe the next freakin boss can be a fresh young gun that breaks all the rules


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 27, 2015)

Yep, that was the piece that I linked in the article. And huh, I was supposed to interview him. May need to ring the bell again...


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm no expert, I have no idea what to say other than I'll wait and see what they'll do next. I admit to be the Nintendo fanboy that will buy whatever console they put out, not necessarily whatever game, I have certain priorities, but still. I hope they'll be fine, I can't say that I think they'll be fine, suffering a massive loss at the worst possible time. When their 2015 has been rather underwhelming. Anyways, very well written article, I was thinking Reggie Fils-Aime would succeed, which is crazy I know, but I mistook his position in Nintendo as basically second in command to the President. I guess I can compare this with WWE, for a time the Chairman was Vince McMahon, the CEO was his wife Linda. The former would run the content, the latter run the corporate side. Now he holds both positions. Anyways, with Nintendo, Miyamoto would be the figurehead that runs the content, while Takeda would run the corporate side.


----------



## Monado_III (Jul 27, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Considering Nintendo`s jumped into the Skylanders ship games will *always* have content held back until you buy those darn thingies and that's annoying because it should either be complete or just friggin sell it as DLC!
> 
> Can't wait for the hackers to come up with a way to acess all that content free of charge for games we've already paid for.


I can see why people would say this for games like MP10, but not every game will have amiibo support (XCX, in Japan at least, doesn't) and for things like Smash, the idea that they had wouldn't really work any other way, you fight against an amibo to level to amiibo up and then you could bring that amiibo to a friends house and then have a 2v2 with his amiibo. I've done it, it was pretty fun, but it wouldn't have really worked or been as fun if they were just shareable online fighters or however else they would've been implemented.


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Jul 27, 2015)

Great article! I really do hope Nintendo changes their ways in the near future and comes back as a large competitor in the gaming scene. All they really need is one amazing game to do it. Look at what Halo did for the original Xbox; many people went out and bought the console because of a single game. If they release the NX with an awesome flagship title (or better yet, produce consecutive games that achieve what I'll call the "Halo Effect"), they can regain ground on their competition and re-establish themselves as a major player in the console wars.


----------



## Prans (Jul 27, 2015)

Nintendo is defintetly in a peculiar position. From here on, it's either fame or fail. New management might mean newer ideas for the company and taking bolder moves or they might be stuck up in old traditional monotonous 'safety'.


----------



## Axmand (Jul 27, 2015)

Even if Nintendo takes a business model like MS/Sony or similar, there is no guarantee that it will be a succeed, in my opinion Nintendo is... that, Nintendo, as long they can put one of their products in a house where there is Xone/PS4 they are happy.

For them high or low 3rd party support is not something that bother them.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 27, 2015)

I stopped reading once you said he was in touch with gaming. I call BS on that. 

Nintendo is way out of touch with modern gaming. Nintendo is the Sega of this and last Generation....only worse and not as fun.

I feel like all the current leadership of the Company needs to get fired or demoted back to designing games. Let someone else lead the charge and make the decisions about their next systems and online.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 27, 2015)

Monado_III said:


> I can see why people would say this for games like MP10, but not every game will have amiibo support (XCX, in Japan at least, doesn't) and for things like Smash, the idea that they had wouldn't really work any other way, you fight against an amibo to level to amiibo up and then you could bring that amiibo to a friends house and then have a 2v2 with his amiibo. I've done it, it was pretty fun, but it wouldn't have really worked or been as fun if they were just shareable online fighters or however else they would've been implemented.


The thing is the Amiibo AI is much more advanced than the Lvl.9 Computer AI. Amiibos locked away this part of the game which would have been a great addition to smash's multiplayer as Lvl.9 Bots tend to be way too easy.
And what you mentioned would be as easily possible on the 3DS.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 27, 2015)

Shigeru Miyamoto should take over President in my mind with asap, no other deserves the position and he knows best, well say no more than the Mario Maker! the mans on fire in my opinion and I reckon he would take Nintendo to different heights & levels!!!


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 27, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Shigeru Miyamoto should take over President in my mind with asap, no other deserves the position and he knows best, well say no more than the Mario Maker! the mans on fire in my opinion and I reckon he would take Nintendo to different heights & levels!!!


I disagree. Nintendo needs someone who has a clear vision of the future not someone who loves to delve in the past and is probably better off designing fun games than leading the entirety of Nintendo.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 27, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I disagree. Nintendo needs someone who has a clear vision of the future not someone who loves to delve in the past and is probably better off designing fun games than leading the entirety of Nintendo.



I concur. Miyamoto is too old fashioned to make the company successful again. They used to be on top in the 80s when gaming was still new and was more about 'fun'. Gaming isn't about how fun it is anymore, at least not to most people. IT's about the experience and the competition now. Miyamoto isn't the person to do that, he cares only about how fun a game is, and that is why the wii and Wii U were the lowest sellers of either generation.  Miyamoto and Iwata were and are visionaries of video games, but their time has passed. They need someone who will see nintendo into the modern era.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 27, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> that is why the wii and Wii U were the lowest sellers of either generation.


The Wii was the highest seller of it's generation though. http://puu.sh/jeBLG/239a56132d.png


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 27, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> The Wii was the highest seller of it's generation though. http://puu.sh/jeBLG/239a56132d.png



What year were those statistics published?

But I get that more families bought the Wii, but the gaming crowd panned the Wii as just a kiddie console for families and grandmas. We know there's a lot of great hidden gems on it now, which is why it became successful over time. But for a long time it was losing to the other two. 

But I've got to give it to nintendo. They didn't really have many third party publishers due to the nature and the lower power of the Wii, but they still managed to make it a very successful console overall. Kudos to them for that. They basically sold the system nearly entirely on First party games. 

Nintendo need some new IPs that real gamers will enjoy and get drawn into. Splatoon was a pretty good start.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 27, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> What year were those statistics published?


It just says the date for this gen and not the last gen.
But still, it's common knowledge that the Wii outsold it's competition.
http://puu.sh/jeCkd/23f43dc991.png


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 27, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> Honestly, I’m getting a bit tired of the “New” Super Mario Bros. Line​



Thank god its not just me


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jul 27, 2015)

They just need to _try again _with their next console.

Have some Triple-A titles ready at launch. Launch the console with an extensive library of Virtual Console games. Restore franchises to their former glory. Treat their own Intellectual Properties equally. Reserve major first party games to a dedicated platform (don't piss people off by putting _Super Mario Galaxy 3 _or a real _Metroid _on Smartphone). 

They can keep attaching gimmicks to their consoles as long as it's 100% optional, and the console still has respectable power. I've had no better pleasure with my Wii U by shutting the Game Pad off before it connects to the console and just using the Pro Controller to play my games.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 27, 2015)

Really I don't know, half of me actually likes this behind the times/off the track Nintendo style, I always enjoyed the gimmicky Wii! 
..Do we really want yet another PlayStation/Xbox? It's looking highly likely NX is gonna be just that, and while the other half of me shall be waiting with baited breath to see the quality of games only Nin can push out, on proper hardware, yeah that first half of me will be a little bit sad seeing the old Nin go... I'm all for a bog that quickly, quietly gets rid of yer shit with no fuss, but one that turns your bathroom lights off for a laugh everytime you flush it, come on we all want that!  (...Anyone??)

Whatever happens, Shigsy ain't the man for the job in my opinion. Sorry Iwata, RIP man, but like he said himself, he was a gamer, or rather a game designer - these people don't make CEO's of massive companies.... Stick him in as an interim, just to get a bit of balance back in the company, sure, but not long term...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Axmand said:


> Even if Nintendo takes a business model like MS/Sony or similar, there is no guarantee that it will be a succeed, in my opinion Nintendo is... that, Nintendo, as long they can put one of their products in a house where there is Xone/PS4 they are happy. For them high or low 3rd party support is not something that bother them.


So you want them to manufacture products that are destined to be additions to actual gaming rigs and not the primary entertainment devices? That's a bit grim.


----------



## Monado_III (Jul 27, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> The thing is the Amiibo AI is much more advanced than the Lvl.9 Computer AI. Amiibos locked away this part of the game which would have been a great addition to smash's multiplayer as Lvl.9 Bots tend to be way too easy.
> And what you mentioned would be as easily possible on the 3DS.


amiibo aren't 'advanced' their cheap and are 'better' because they actually get better stats as they level up. lvl 9's can be hard if you don't spam smash attacks especially since their air dodges are way more precise than any human's + lvl 9s are getting better almost every patch. 

DIY lvl 9 with amiibo level skill
make a custom fighter that has ~+50 in each category.
choose that fighter for the CPU and set it to level 9.
Done.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 27, 2015)

Monado_III said:


> amiibo aren't 'advanced' their cheap and are 'better' because they actually get better stats as they level up. lvl 9's can be hard if you don't spam smash attacks especially since their air dodges are way more precise than any human's + lvl 9s are getting better almost every patch.
> 
> DIY lvl 9 with amiibo level skill
> make a custom fighter that has ~+50 in each category.
> ...


While that may be true, the bigger challenge of an amiibo is the fact that it learns from your style of play, essentially challenging you to play against your own tactics. 

My level 50 Pit amiibo combos air throws with projectile follow ups and Aerial juggling the same way I do, it's quite amusing to see people play against.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 27, 2015)

Monado_III said:


> lvl 9's can be hard if you don't spam smash attacks


So basically LVL 9 are only hard if I cripple my playstyle.
Sorry but stats isn't the only thing an Amiibo benefits from. The AI is much better at using all the abilities they have.
I never saw a Lvl 9 Link being so good at blocking, grabbing and performing it's smashes. The amiibo pulls is a beast at doing those things.
Amiibo are locking away a very good AI behind a paywall and we shouldn't have to circumvent it to get similar experience. That's just not alright.
In a ideal world Amiibo AI would be in the game from the get go and if you would like to take it to a friend you would buy the figurines, not what Nintendo is currently doing.


----------



## FusionGamer (Jul 28, 2015)

@Ryukouki 
Awesome, not-blinded-by-fanboyism article! I think the phrase "adapt or die" comes to mind with Nintendo's current situation.


=====

I need to remind several people of this: If Nintendo produces a powerful console, it doesn't mean Nintendo will stop being Nintendo. Smash, Mario Kart, Pikmin, Star Fox, etc will still be made for it. After all, isn't that why we buy Nintendo consoles?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 28, 2015)

Quite frankly I don't think Nintendo can get out of the shit slump their home consoles have been in since the N64 days. What I want Nintendo to do is completely abandoned the home console market in it's entirety, and put all the R&D money and time into making the bombest-ass portable in existence. Out of everything Nintendo has done, their handhelds have been consistently well done (at least, to a point. They sort of peaked at the DS, and the 3DS isn't nearly as well received as the DS was).

Other third party handheld developers have already shown you can pack a good amount of power into a portable device (albeit, Android is gimping most of it and there isn't a single Android game that makes use of it efficiently), I don't see why Nintendo couldn't take some high-powered SoC, throw it in a nice Vita-styled handheld and shit out their Mario and Zelda and Pogymanz game onto it. They could put an HDMI output on it, or play around with screen casting technologies they've used with the Wii U Gamepad to give it that "handheld but also home!" feel. Have them sink half their R&D into getting battery technologies in a good place, and bam you have the perfect handheld and the perfect "side-along" console to the Xbox's and Playstation's. Take a little bit of a loss, Nintendo, price your shit in an "affordable" range, and make all the money in the world off of all the third parties sucking your dick to develop for such a god tier system. 

But this is Nintendo we're talking about, so I'm sure the NX will be a floppy potato that only the Nintendo fans bother with that will fail just as hard as the Wii U.


----------



## FusionGamer (Jul 28, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Quite frankly I don't think Nintendo can get out of the shit slump their home consoles have been in since the N64 days. What I want Nintendo to do is completely abandoned the home console market in it's entirety, and put all the R&D money and time into making the bombest-ass portable in existence. Out of everything Nintendo has done, their handhelds have been consistently well done (at least, to a point. They sort of peaked at the DS, and the 3DS isn't nearly as well received as the DS was).
> 
> Other third party handheld developers have already shown you can pack a good amount of power into a portable device (albeit, Android is gimping most of it and there isn't a single Android game that makes use of it efficiently), I don't see why Nintendo couldn't take some high-powered SoC, throw it in a nice Vita-styled handheld and shit out their Mario and Zelda and Pogymanz game onto it. They could put an HDMI output on it, or play around with screen casting technologies they've used with the Wii U Gamepad to give it that "handheld but also home!" feel. Have them sink half their R&D into getting battery technologies in a good place, and bam you have the perfect handheld and the perfect "side-along" console to the Xbox's and Playstation's. Take a little bit of a loss, Nintendo, price your shit in an "affordable" range, and make all the money in the world off of all the third parties sucking your dick to develop for such a god tier system.
> 
> But this is Nintendo we're talking about, so I'm sure the NX will be a floppy potato that only the Nintendo fans bother with that will fail just as hard as the Wii U.



NX is going to be a hybrid, confirmed by Iwata himself:



> "Though I cannot confirm when it will be launched or any other details of the system, since I have confirmed that it will be 'a dedicated video game platform with a brand new concept,' it should mean that we do not intend it to *become a simple 'replacement' for Nintendo 3DS or Wii U,"* Iwata explained.



Notice the bold part. If it was a console, then why say "3DS or Wii U"? He would've just said "It won't become a simple replacement for Wii U".

He told us what it is indirectly.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 28, 2015)

FusionGamer said:


> NX is going to be a hybrid, confirmed by Iwata himself:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the bold part.


Except that's incredibly vague, and doesn't confirm jack shit? Until Nintendo comes out and says "Yep, NX is a hybrid" I'm not going to believe some vague speculation that could simply be Iwata avoiding spoiling whether the NX is a handheld or home console.


----------



## FusionGamer (Jul 28, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except that's incredibly vague, and doesn't confirm jack shit?



Not a simple replacement for Wii U = home console.
Not a simple replacement for 3DS = handheld.
Not a simple replacement for 3DS *or* Wii U = hybrid.

Why the hell use the wording "not a simple replacement for 3DS *or *Wii U"?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 28, 2015)

FusionGamer said:


> Not a simple replacement for Wii U = home console.
> Not a simple replacement for 3DS = handheld.
> Not a simple replacement for 3DS *or* Wii U = hybrid.
> 
> Why the hell use the wording "not a simple replacement for 3DS *or *Wii U"?





Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except that's incredibly vague, and doesn't confirm jack shit? Until Nintendo comes out and says "Yep, NX is a hybrid" I'm not going to believe some vague speculation that could simply be *Iwata avoiding spoiling whether the NX is a handheld or home console.*


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 28, 2015)

Making the NX a hybrid would be the logical step given Japan's current condition on home consoles. Imagine the Wii U gamepad was a fully functional 3DS when taken away from the Wii U but at home you would be able to play high profile games with it. But really all I can think about this idea is how much it resembles the Dreamcast and I do not want to see the pricetag of the NX if it's turns out to be what I described.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 28, 2015)

BTW, Nintendo also said that the DS was not a replacement for the GBA or Gamecube... and it was absolutely a replacement for the GBA.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 28, 2015)

Reecey said:


> Shigeru Miyamoto should take over President in my mind with asap, no other deserves the position and he knows best, well say no more than the Mario Maker! the mans on fire in my opinion and I reckon he would take Nintendo to different heights & levels!!!


Miyamoto is old, outdated and just like Iwata doesn't know what the modern gaming market wants.

Get some new blood.


----------



## FusionGamer (Jul 28, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> simply be Iwata avoiding spoiling whether the NX is a handheld or home console.


If he truly wanted to avoid spoiling what NX is, then he wouldn't have said anything -_-

There are ways to announce what you're doing without actually announcing what you're doing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2015)

IDC as long as Nintendo starts making good games again
Like Pokemon Stadium and F-Zero
And a main series Pokemon 3DS game that isn't a disappointment.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Miyamoto is old, outdated and just like Iwata doesn't know what the modern gaming market wants.
> 
> Get some new blood.


I'm just old then, it shows my age! I think maybe others agree too by comments.


----------



## KSP (Jul 28, 2015)

Nintendo is making the same mistake Sega made before they opted out of the console business.
Too many hardware revisions in rapid succession.
The 3DS already has its userbase divided with N3DS, the WiiU has barely been in the market for 3 years and another console is coming out.

For some of us old enough to remember the days of Sega Genesis, Sega CD, Sega 32X, Sega Saturn and finally Sega DC, history will tell you that rapid hardware revision usually leads to losing customer support and a demise of the core business.

I have a feeling the NX will be Nintendo's last home console, before they are phased out by MS and Sony to become a handheld and software only company.


----------



## FusionGamer (Jul 28, 2015)

KSP said:


> Too many hardware revisions in rapid succession



Yep, especially with the 3DS line: 3DS, 3DS XL, 2DS, New 3DS & New 3DS XL. In the mix is Wii U and now NX 4 years into Wii U's lifespan. That's just too many systems to deal with.

Agreed that NX may be Nintendo's last console.


----------



## KSP (Jul 28, 2015)

Its the Sega Dreamcast all over again. 4 year console revision is a very dangerous move, Sega didn't survive it and Nintendo probably won't either.
I think there's a saying that one should always learn from history, rather than personal experience.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 28, 2015)

KSP said:


> Its the Sega Dreamcast all over again. 4 year console revision is a very dangerous move, Sega didn't survive it and Nintendo probably won't either.
> I think there's a saying that one should always learn from history, rather than personal experience.


Except the difference is Nintendo has all that sweet cash piled up from the Wii and their portables, whereas Sega was bleeding money like a multi-stab victim in the ER.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think the NX will necessarily be Nintendo's swansong due to financial concerns, but I think we will see Nintendo start to consider alternative paths if the NX (or whatever the next home console will be) ends up failing as badly as the Wii U. After all, they don't want to end up pulling a Sega, so I can see them exiting the home console game on the hardware level, retaining their profits, and potentially focusing on their handhelds. At the same time, at worst, the 3DS becomes part of a downward trend for Nintendo handhelds and we see Nintendo start to seriously consider the third party option so that they can continue game development in a successful way.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 28, 2015)

Reecey said:


> I'm just old then, it shows my age! I think maybe others agree too by comments.



Difference is those 60-70 year olds think modern gaming is still going by the 90's standards.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except the difference is Nintendo has all that sweet cash piled up from the Wii and their portables, whereas Sega was bleeding money like a multi-stab victim in the ER.



Sega shot itself by releasing so many damn addons for the Mega Drive / Genesis and then the Saturn wasn't really a huge success either. Dreamcast was pretty awesome though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nathan Drake said:


> I don't think the NX will necessarily be Nintendo's swansong due to financial concerns, but I think we will see Nintendo start to consider alternative paths if the NX (or whatever the next home console will be) ends up failing as badly as the Wii U. After all, they don't want to end up pulling a Sega, so I can see them exiting the home console game on the hardware level, retaining their profits, and potentially focusing on their handhelds. At the same time, at worst, the 3DS becomes part of a downward trend for Nintendo handhelds and we see Nintendo start to seriously consider the third party option so that they can continue game development in a successful way.


Nintendo might stick to handhelds only since that's what they do best.


----------



## FusionGamer (Jul 28, 2015)

KSP said:


> I think there's a saying that one should always learn from history, rather than personal experience.



I think it's "If you don't learn from history, you're bound/doomed/going to repeat it". The word between "you're" and "repeat" can be interchanged with a word of your choosing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except the difference is Nintendo has all that sweet cash piled up from the Wii and their portables, whereas Sega was bleeding money like a multi-stab victim in the ER.



Except Nintendo doesn't want to put out flop after flop after flop. Even though they have the money, it's going to come down to making the ugly decision and surviving in some way and form or just plain fading into obscurity.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2015)

Well the way I see it is whether or not Iwata were to remain as president Nintendo can either get their shit together or go third party. Getting their shit together won't be easy, but I think it is possible and they have the funding and brand name to do it. As for the stockholders and board directors... well they're a hinderance to the company and need to be dealt with. If they keep living in the past they will have to bend their knees to Sony and M$. Sony is able to embrace modern gaming.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 28, 2015)

endoverend said:


> BTW, Nintendo also said that the DS was not a replacement for the GBA or Gamecube... and it was absolutely a replacement for the GBA.


It actually wasn't, kind of!  DS was a slightly different direction for Nintendo: quite the gamble getting rid of the massive 'Gameboy' brand and adding in a second screen, not to mention going up against a more traditional handheld iteration (in the PSP) with a vastly underpowered offering: the DS clearly WAS a successor, but it's widely known plans were already well under way to quickly release a 'GBA 2' should the DS have fallen flat on its arse...


----------



## endoverend (Jul 28, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> It actually wasn't, kind of!  DS was a slightly different direction for Nintendo: quite the gamble getting rid of the massive 'Gameboy' brand and adding in a second screen, not to mention going up against a more traditional handheld iteration (in the PSP) with a vastly underpowered offering: the DS clearly WAS a successor, but it's widely known plans were already well under way to quickly release a 'GBA 2' should the DS have fallen flat on its arse...


While I agree that getting rid of the Gameboy brand was interesting, it doesn't make much sense to me that Nintendo would make a handheld so superior in power to the GBA and intend it to be a complementary device. Maybe I shouldn't have used the term "replacement" because really, does any console replace its predecessor?


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 28, 2015)

endoverend said:


> While I agree that getting rid of the Gameboy brand was interesting, it doesn't make much sense to me that Nintendo would make a handheld so superior in power to the GBA and intend it to be a complementary device. Maybe I shouldn't have used the term "replacement" because really, does any console replace its predecessor?


since nintendo consoles have BC they kinda do.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 28, 2015)

leafeon34 said:


> Well the way I see it is whether or not Iwata were to remain as president Nintendo can either get their shit together or go third party. Getting their shit together won't be easy, but I think it is possible and they have the funding and brand name to do it. As for the stockholders and board directors... well they're a hinderance to the company and need to be dealt with. If they keep living in the past they will have to bend their knees to Sony and M$. Sony is able to embrace modern gaming.



Y'know, I was hoping with Iwata gone (no disrespect to him in any way) that Nintendo would become much wiser of how the modern gaming market works but even with him away, they remain the same as before. 

I just hope the next home console and handheld of Nintendo are region free.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Y'know, I was hoping with Iwata gone (no disrespect to him in any way) that Nintendo would become much wiser of how the modern gaming market works but even with him away, they remain the same as before.
> 
> I just hope the next home console and handheld of Nintendo are region free.


they will. Iwata already publicly admitted that region locking their consoles was a consumer unfriendly mistake.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2015)

KSP said:


> Its the Sega Dreamcast all over again. 4 year console revision is a very dangerous move, Sega didn't survive it and Nintendo probably won't either.
> I think there's a saying that one should always learn from history, rather than personal experience.


Xbox 360, GBA, NDS

7th gen was the longest and most overly drawn out gen. 360 and PS3's age really showed over 2 years before XBO and PS4 came out


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 29, 2015)

Great article. The only thing I find somewhat strange is that Taneka is criticized as being too old at 66. It's not like Miyamoto (who is currently 62) is that much different in that aspect.

As for ninty's direction...hard to say. The most concrete I can say is that they'll appoint someone who disliked the wiiu name from the start. But other than that...I don't really see how they are going to surpass either sony or microsoft by cloning what they are doing. All the problems really boil down to lack of third party support (or lack of user base...which is somewhat of a chicken/egg thing), so...get someone who has a good idea on how to make people buy their things without wanting 3rd party support? (it worked for the wii)


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jul 29, 2015)

"at Apple, a lot of their products are losing their _extravagant flair_ that they seem to have had"

Lol... when was the last time they had that? When the first iPhone came out?  BWAAAHAAHAAA!

I also fear what will come of Nintendo with someone new at the wheel... Iwata had a good rhythm going and I hope whoever takes his place keeps the sails set in his direction.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 30, 2015)

*In regards to Mr. Iwata: *May God rest his soul.

If the NX has a gimmick to it like motion controls or the gamepad, make it 100% optional because that fucking gamepad inflates the Wii U's price and personally, I want nothing to do with it. It's too big for it to be comfortable as a controller imo, but I don't have much experience with the Wii U and don't own one. The GP is one of the main things keeping me from buying one though. Make the NX powerful enough that it gets XB!/PS4 ports, but mostly just don't force peripherals on people. Make games specifically designed for innovative peripherals but make them optional as a whole. Make it cheaper than the PS4/XB1 if it's less powerful of course.

I haven't owned a Nintendo system since the GBA so I know nothing about the online issues, but I certainly hope they keep online play free. Putting online pay behind a paywall is a sleazy scam, even if it's cheap.

Other than that, listen to fans and give them the games they want. Nintendo has and always will have a large base of people who love their games, so don't shit on them and listen to fan requests. Enhance the fuck outta the Virtual Console and put as many games on there as possible. Localizing stuff like Mother 3(Seiken Densetsu 3 needs an official trans too) and putting it on the VC would be especially cool.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> *In regards to Mr. Iwata: *May God rest his soul.
> 
> If the NX has a gimmick to it like motion controls or the gamepad, make it 100% optional because that fucking gamepad inflates the Wii U's price and personally, I want nothing to do with it. It's too big for it to be comfortable as a controller imo, but I don't have much experience with the Wii U and don't own one. The GP is one of the main things keeping me from buying one though. Make the NX powerful enough that it gets XB!/PS4 ports, but mostly just don't force peripherals on people. Make games specifically designed for innovative peripherals but make them optional as a whole. Make it cheaper than the PS4/XB1 if it's less powerful of course.
> 
> ...



The GamePad's battery also doesn't last for very long so you'll end up plugging the cable before you know and the rumble on it? It's as bad as the rumble of a phone.  Ever since I turned the rumble off it's been a better gaming experience but I tend to use WUPC for all the games that support it anyway.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 31, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The GamePad's battery also doesn't last for very long so you'll end up plugging the cable before you know and the rumble on it? It's as bad as the rumble of a phone.  Ever since I turned the rumble off it's been a better gaming experience but I tend to use WUPC for all the games that support it anyway.


wait the Wii U gamepad has rumble? I never noticed that.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> wait the Wii U gamepad has rumble? I never noticed that.


It's very shitty and optional, thankfully.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> *In regards to Mr. Iwata: *May God rest his soul.
> 
> If the NX has a gimmick to it like motion controls or the gamepad, make it 100% optional because that fucking gamepad inflates the Wii U's price and personally, I want nothing to do with it. It's too big for it to be comfortable as a controller imo, but I don't have much experience with the Wii U and don't own one. The GP is one of the main things keeping me from buying one though. Make the NX powerful enough that it gets XB!/PS4 ports, but mostly just don't force peripherals on people. Make games specifically designed for innovative peripherals but make them optional as a whole. Make it cheaper than the PS4/XB1 if it's less powerful of course.
> 
> ...


I love the gamepad but I agree, Wii's library was cluttered with gimmicky controlled games rather than games that actually made good use of the Wii Remote, Star Fox Command would've been better if there was an option to play without tearing up my touch screen too, as for Wii U, the few games that actually utilize motion control do a good job of it, but there is a lack of good games like the good old N64 and GC days.

Nintendo Land had really nice sci fi textures in Metroid Blast and fabric textures in the Zelda game (can't remember the name right now), so I'm really disappointed in the lack of Metroid and F-Zero and the muddy textures in Yoshi's Wolly World and somewhat disappointed with the cartoon textures of Zelda U (though they look great in their own right).

I haven't bought Splatoon yet but it had nice graphics and smooth online in the demo, Nintendo Network could do with features like parties and the ability to invite friends to game. And don't get me started on Miiverse.

If you liked GBA I recommend the DS, it's just as good IMO. 3DS is somewhat disappointing besides the N64 remasters and Mario Kart 7


----------

